# Which is your favorite terrestrial plant?



## Stickleback (16 May 2012)

Mine

Platycerium grande


----------



## dw1305 (16 May 2012)

*Re: What is your favorite terrestrial palnt?*

"_Platycerium grande_", Absolute quality.

I like epiphytes as well, and probably an Orchid, either the amazing _Pleione bulbocoides_ or _Coelogyne cristata_







I'm also keen on Gesnerids (_Columnea x banksii_ would definitely be in my top 10), Ferns etc and _Metasequoia glyptostroboides_ just because it is such a great name.

cheers Darrel


----------

